# Forenbersicht > Videos >  >  windsurfing Boracay 2009-10 part 1

## reefretreat

Link to Part 1 of 2 part windsurfing footage from 2009-10 season on Boracay Island, Philippines by Reef Retreat Resort. Part 2 to follow soon..
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=19tTtPCgukY

----------

